# aerobics classes near al Barsha???



## neelam.asif.2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

Heyyy, I am new to this forum and looking forward to make some good friends through this platform. I am from Pakistan and currently not working. Looking for some good Aerobic classes near Al Barsha or in greens.

Immediate response needed. 
Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The most immediate response that you can get is from Google. You should try it!

Here's what I found when I did a search:

Body & Mind by Venue Gym & Health Clubs in Dubai - Search - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## neelam.asif.2009 (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually i checked the same site before but didnt find any place near to Al Barsha for aerobics especially.... :'(.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I just looked at the same site and saw Holiday Inn Al Barsha and Media Rotana in Tecom. Have you tried calling the gyms in the hotels? There are also a lot of Fitness Firsts in the Emirates Living Area that have aerobics classes. 

If you really are interested in attending an aerobics class, first step is to get up and go, even if you have a drive a little bit.


----------

